# More easy made bacon..with Q-View..



## fpnmf (Jul 21, 2011)

I love this recipe!!!

 No rubbing,flipping,soaking,test frying or much math!!!

The bucket I use is from the bakery ...holds one bellie and 2 gallons of cure/brine mix.

Here's the essentials...

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/forum/thread/108844/bacon-the-easy-way-thanks-pops-with-q-view  

Here's the latest batch..it is good!!!

Have a great day!!

Craig

Out of the mix and into the MES for twelve hours of apple smoke from the new AMAZEN Pellito!!

Out of brine/cure and spiced with garlic,onion and pepper.








Now it's out of the smoker!!







This time sliced thick...I have a reason... hehehehehe  The lower one was first slice..too  thick..







Guess what's for lunch here???







Bacon!! yummie!!







Later!!

The next time I make it this way I will do a step by step with lots of pics..


----------



## Bearcarver (Jul 21, 2011)

Looks excellent from my house, and that's a long way !!!!

Thanks Craig!

Bear


----------



## meateater (Jul 21, 2011)

BACON !!!


----------



## tjohnson (Jul 21, 2011)

Me Love Bacon!







Todd


----------



## fpnmf (Jul 21, 2011)

Thanks fellas!!

  Craig


----------



## daveomak (Jul 21, 2011)

That looks sooooo good......a step by step would do a feller good............
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





.........this feller needs all the help he can get.....but you knew that already...Dave


----------



## jak757 (Jul 21, 2011)

Can't go wrong with some tasty bacon.  Looks good to me too.


----------



## SmokinAl (Jul 22, 2011)

Nice job Craig!


----------



## alelover (Jul 22, 2011)

Man I love bacon. That looks so good Craig. That was a nice belly.


----------



## gersus (Jul 22, 2011)

Man that looks awesome! I can allllllllmost taste it! The pepper looks really good on there.


----------



## sunman76 (Jul 22, 2011)




----------



## fpnmf (Jul 22, 2011)

Thanks for the very nice comments!!

  Craig


----------



## boykjo (Jul 22, 2011)

Nice craig..... are you removing the skin or does it already come without it...................


----------



## fpnmf (Jul 22, 2011)

boykjo said:


> Nice craig..... are you removing the skin or does it already come without it...................


Skin comes off after the smoker!!

Here's our last conversation about that topic...hehehehehehehe


boykjo said:


> Nice looking bacon craig.... Is that with the skin removed.......The great thing about the bacon is it gives you an excuse to use your new slicer..................................
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks Joe!!

Skin on dude!!  I go the distance with Pops instructions...he sez it doesnt prohibit anything..

And it comes off real easy right out of the smoker.

  Have a great day !!!

  Craig


----------



## exhaustedspark (Jul 22, 2011)

Looks Grrrrrrreat. As Tony the T would say.


----------



## bigeyedavid (Jul 23, 2011)

Whats not to love its bacon bacon bacon


----------



## raptor700 (Jul 28, 2011)

Looks good "as usual" neighbor.

Pops definitely knows his stuff when it comes to curing.

I'm saving up some $$ to get some more bellies real soon.

I'll try to get over your way this weekend.


----------



## fpnmf (Jul 28, 2011)

raptor700 said:


> Looks good "as usual" neighbor.
> 
> Pops definitely knows his stuff when it comes to curing.
> 
> ...


Thanks neighbor!!

 If ya want to split the case I am always happy to get bellies!!

Hope ya make in time to get some of that BBB you left here.....

  Craig


----------



## realtorterry (Jul 28, 2011)

Wow Craig that's some of the best looking bacon I've seen on SMF. I still have yet to try doing it so I for one am looking forward to your step by step!!


----------



## fpnmf (Jul 28, 2011)

realtorterry said:


> Wow Craig that's some of the best looking bacon I've seen on SMF. I still have yet to try doing it so I for one am looking forward to your step by step!!


Thanks Terry!

ok ok ok I will take a bellie outa the freezer todays!!

     Craig


----------



## coffee_junkie (Jul 29, 2011)

Got a bacon project coming up, and just purchased an AMNS, could you explain the smoking process a little bit? Time and temps please? Thanks!!!! BTW that is some good looking bacon there!


----------



## exhaustedspark (Jul 29, 2011)

coffee_junkie said:


> Got a bacon project coming up, and just purchased an AMNS, could you explain the smoking process a little bit? Time and temps please? Thanks!!!! BTW that is some good looking bacon there!


Did you ck out the first post. Craig has a great link there.

Happy smoking

Karl


----------



## roller (Jul 29, 2011)

That is some good looking Bacon. Easy thats the way I like it..Wish I could get Bellies...Great job !!!!!


----------



## fpnmf (Jul 29, 2011)

coffee_junkie said:


> Got a bacon project coming up, and just purchased an AMNS, could you explain the smoking process a little bit? Time and temps please? Thanks!!!! BTW that is some good looking bacon there!


I use my MES that I have changed up some..

Took out the chip drawer and feeder.

Cut the drawer up and covered the element.

Put a couple 6x6 slate pieces on it.

Now use duct tape and cover the hole about 2/3.








After it comes out of the cure/brine  I pat it dry and cover it with pepper,onion and garlic  and into the fridge for a day..

I crank the MES to 100-120 (never above 120) and put the bacon on the racks and let them dry for an hour or so.

Then I put the smoke to it with  whatever I put in the amazen. I can't really tell the difference between the fruit woods.. No doubt that has something to do with my annoying cigar chompng/smoking habit.

It really depends on how much time I have to smoke it for the time it stays in.

Never less than 12 hours.. sometimes I have run it for days...

I do move them around on the racks a few times during the smoke.

As you can see I don't have set times and temps.

Hope this helps and if ya need more info let me know!!

  Have a great day!!!

   Craig


----------



## oregon smoker (Sep 10, 2011)

Bacon!! Bacon!! Bacon!! Wow great Job, this definately motivates me to get some going, looking forward to the step by step.

Tom


----------



## jjwdiver (Sep 10, 2011)

Everything is better with bacon!


----------



## gunfixx (Dec 13, 2011)

Howdy. I'm new here.

This here is a photo of my 3 pig's bellies. I just slaughtered them Thursday. I had the Farmstead Meatsmith do my scalding, and butchering.

They've been hanging in the dry shed at 35-40 degrees since Friday.

They will go into the dry cure tomorrow.

I've used many recipes for cure. I like the simple one like in the book,  "Chacuterie. The Art of Salting, Smoking & Curing"

If you have not the time to attend your bellies a wet cure may be the way to go.

I cold smoke on local Alderwood at no more than 100 degrees f for 24 hrs.


----------



## rednecknm (Jan 2, 2012)

Being new to the smoker world and being a bacon lover. I think this will be the first thing I try. When I do I will have my wife take pictures and i will post them on here. Craig thanks for the idea and the knowledge.


----------

